# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  CHeats per Counter strike Non steam (1.7)

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kush mund te me tregoj ca kode per non steam , ku nuk kam kerkuar ne intenet por skam gjetur gje.Apo nuk ekzistojne fare kode?

----------


## Harakiri

Shiko gamefaqs njehere. Nuk e di a funksionojne se kam kohe pa luajtur CS.

----------


## Gerdi

mesoni qe cheats ne lojerat qe jan zakonisht te bera per multiplayer nuk krijohen per vet faktin qe do prishte komplet lojen. Nqs gjeni ne nje kod jan zakonisht hacks ose modifikime files si cfg ne CS.

----------


## eno84

*meqe jemi tek  counter strike 1.7 kush di ndonje link per ta shkarkuar*

----------


## Harakiri

> mesoni qe cheats ne lojerat qe jan zakonisht te bera per multiplayer nuk krijohen per vet faktin qe do prishte komplet lojen. Nqs gjeni ne nje kod jan zakonisht hacks ose modifikime files si cfg ne CS.


Per offline ma ha mendja punojne ne CS. E njejta gje ndodh me Warcraft III (keysersoze, leafittome, iseedeadpeople etc.) Bile harta si DOTA pervec atyre cheats kane edhe te vetat p.sh. lvl up per heronjte.

----------


## jack_sparow

sv_unglapush -3 (me duket qe te ben te pavdekshem)
nuk e di eshte per 1.7 apo per ndonje tjeter

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ketu ku luaj un ne nje LAN perdorin ca kode.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Dhe nuk te thone gje si ti perdoresh edhe ti?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Dhe nuk te thone gje si ti perdoresh edhe ti?


E kush te tregon sot.

----------


## jack_sparow

> Ketu ku luaj un ne nje LAN perdorin ca kode.


Po more shoku,po te jete te njejta kodet e 1.6 me 1.7
provo sv_unglapush -3
Ka dhe ca  kode te shohesh neper mure,te behesh i padukshem
Po te jene te njejtat kodet me thuaj se mund te gjej ca te tjera

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Po more shoku,po te jete te njejta kodet e 1.6 me 1.7
> 
> Ka dhe ca  kode te shohesh neper mure,te behesh i padukshem
> Po te jene te njejtat kodet me thuaj se mund te gjej ca te tjera


He pra me thuaj ca te tjera. Faleminderit.........

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DORJANBITI

Me duhen edhe mua disa kode per lojen sepse  tani po luajm me baste me shoket e klases.

----------


## Black_Mamba

*Kuku a sdini me luajt pa kode ju,pfff bash kam deshir ju ketu cka jeni duke biseduar rreth CS tju shoh si luani pa kode.*

----------


## DORJANBITI

Kodi sv_unglapush -3 nuk funksionon.A dini ndonje tjeter qe funksionon?

----------


## Gerdi

> Kodi sv_unglapush -3 nuk funksionon.A dini ndonje tjeter qe funksionon?


cmd qe filloj me "sv" mund ti bej vetem serveri

----------


## jack_sparow

Nuk me kujtohet mire .Kam kohe qe skam lojtur, me duket se e ve cheats 1 dhe sv...
Me duket se duhet te jesh serveri sic tha gerdi per ta bere
Ja te pyes ndonje shok per ndonje kod tjeter se kam nja 1 vit qe skam lojtur me cs

----------


## DORJANBITI

ok ok por une server isha dhe e provova kodin por nuk funksiononte.

----------


## jack_sparow

> ok ok por une server isha dhe e provova kodin por nuk funksiononte.


Duhet ta vesh sv_cheats 1 ne fillim ,pastaj sv ungla...

----------


## DORJANBITI

E provova perseri me shoket dhe funksionoi.Jetet hiqeshin me ngadale por nuk isha i pavdekshem.

----------


## jack_sparow

Po po mire e ke .Jetet hiqen me ngadale .Tani mu kujtua ,nuk behesh i pavdekshem me kete kod

----------

